# Chevy smallblcok 305 engine weight



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

sup homies, need to know if anyone knows the weight on a small block 305 Chevy engine?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

About 575lbs


----------



## TuCamote (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@May 12 2008, 02:09 PM~10635548
> *About 575lbs
> *


Thanks bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

576


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

574!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

is that dry weight?


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

everything but the drainplug


----------

